# NOOB ALERT: A Question Rephrased:



## Lord Vetinari

Hi all. Decided to take some time working on the phrasing for this as to not offend. This is REAL curiosity from my side.

I want to REALLY understand if an investment into something in the price range of Reos and other boutique mods will be a wize mive for me as I expand my valing experience. Reos are the only one I can find a knowledge base for. So they need to be my springboard as far as knowledge goes.

I have some preconceptions that I invite all to challenge. I am a person that LIKES changing his mind in the face of some well thought out argument.

So to me, they look so pretty thanks to the insane attention to detail. I agree and can see from a picture that workmanship is next-level. I admire this. But I do own some very expensive well crafted guitars that cant hold water to my home modified FrankenStratocasters. Ugly as they are when recording a session that doesnt matter.

So it has to boil down to the experience of using it. People that own these types of devices seem to look down on the rest of the vaping world (MY PERCEPTION at the moment it seems elitist looking in, almost unwelcome feeling on the Reo threads if you dont own one). I am thinking there is a reason for this. Like I am missing out in something I cannot define.

But maybe somebody with experience with a whole stack of devices can explain this to me so I get it. The last convo I tried to have about them was weird. More confusing than anything.

EDIT: I apologise for all the typos, got a cracked screen now a few letters are a bit hard to get right...


----------



## Viper_SA

First off, the vape on a Reo will just be as good as the atomizer and build in it. Reos are mods, not Vaping gods. I had 4 Terminators, they performed well, minimal voltage drop, lightweight and easy devices. One broke when I cleaned it and a wore came undone. Could not solder it for the life of me, so I PIF'd it to someone with steady soldering hands. When I got my first Cyclone Atty, it looked silly on such a big mod. Like a pimple on a stripper's bum. The REO has fantastic form factor for small atties. No wire that can break, spares are readily available etc. I gave away two more Terminators and keep one at worked with an old RM2 Atty. Wicked up and ready to go for emergencies. The voltage drop on Reos are only slightly better than the Terminator according to my measurements. But, I love the REO for it's form factor and durability. My small mouth to lung atties look good on it and I can scrub them without fear of breaking wires etc. When they start looking crap (I get lots of oxidation due to sweaty hands), I just buff them up with scotchbrite pads and they looks as new. The fact that I can change doors and colors as I wish also is a bonus. Most of the electronic mods I had ha e either stopped working or got PIF'd. I solely run mechs at this stage, and when I'm not in front of the PC I have one of my 5 Reos with me. I only have 5 for flavor variance and the fact that I have no impulse control

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A much better way to phrase the question and I will interact when I get home... on my way out to lunch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz

Lord Vetinari said:


> People that own these types of devices seem to look down on the rest of the vaping world (MY PERCEPTION at the moment it seems elitist looking in, almost unwelcome feeling on the Reo threads if you dont own one). I am thinking there is a reason for this. Like I am missing out in something I cannot define.


I think your perceptions are due to the years of being exposed to branding propaganda via mainstream media.

I see it more as the pride of ownership a Ferrari owner feels and expresses, compared to say a Toyota owner. We both still get from A to B, but La Ferrarista does it with more style and excitement, I dont begrudge, nor envy them, there's a lot of expenses required to run such a lifestyle. 

I personally feel that vaping is all about the atomiser, the mod should feel comfortable and be capable, buts its natural that other folk will extend their enthusiasm in other directions, hakuna matata.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> A much better way to phrase the question and I will interact when I get home... on my way out to lunch.


Ribs?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Hi @Lord Vetinari 

Thanks for posting the question, it is a good one.

My take on it is quite simple

The Reo is a remarkable device that was one of (if not the first) that brought bottom fed dripping to the "mainstream". The device is well made, if looked after will last many years - and if used with the correct atty can give you whatever vape you like - within the limits of being a single battery mod. There is quite a big following of Reonauts worldwide and several of them are here on ECIGSSA! So there is no shortage of knowledge on builds, maintenance etc. 

For me, the humble standard RM2 gives me the best mouth to lung vape I have ever had. Flavour is extremely good and convenience of bottom feeding is a win. 

I think where the Reo falls short is on the applications that require dual or triple batteries - like the higher power applications where a single battery may not be the best. 

Check out the following thread - it will also help you to understand more
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/why-should-i-consider-a-reo.t4987/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Thanks @Silver it is nice to have a thread with which to start unravelling this mystery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Genosmate said:


> Ribs?



Pork belly

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Neal

Mate, interesting points raised. To be honest I have never even seen a Reo in the flesh, so I am probably not in a position to comment on their merits. I would not see that the numerous posts are however "elitist", this is after all a forum for enthusiasts who are entitled to voice their likes and dislikes as they wish. Brother, I am also a long time guitar player and can see your analogy regarding modding your instrument to suit your needs, my go to guitar is referred to as a Bastardcaster, with several parts from various other axes I have owned over the years. If you were however to buy a set of hand made, hand wound pick ups they would cost you a great deal of cash. Slightly off topic but my point being that any short run, handcrafted specialised equipment in any field has to be more expensive than a mass produced big name item. Enjoy your vaping and playing mate, feel free to disagree or otherwise, is a discussion, look forward to other comments on the subject.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD

Lord Vetinari said:


> So it has to boil down to the experience of using it. People that own these types of devices seem to look down on the rest of the vaping world (MY PERCEPTION at the moment it seems elitist looking in, almost unwelcome feeling on the Reo threads if you dont own one). I am thinking there is a reason for this. Like I am missing out in something I cannot define.




Show me one instance of this 'elitist' behavior

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Viper_SA said:


> First off, the vape on a Reo will just be as good as the atomizer and build in it. Reos are mods, not Vaping gods. I had 4 Terminators, they performed well, minimal voltage drop, lightweight and easy devices. One broke when I cleaned it and a wore came undone. Could not solder it for the life of me, so I PIF'd it to someone with steady soldering hands. When I got my first Cyclone Atty, it looked silly on such a big mod. Like a pimple on a stripper's bum. The REO has fantastic form factor for small atties. No wire that can break, spares are readily available etc. I gave away two more Terminators and keep one at worked with an old RM2 Atty. Wicked up and ready to go for emergencies. The voltage drop on Reos are only slightly better than the Terminator according to my measurements. But, I love the REO for it's form factor and durability. My small mouth to lung atties look good on it and I can scrub them without fear of breaking wires etc. When they start looking crap (I get lots of oxidation due to sweaty hands), I just buff them up with scotchbrite pads and they looks as new. The fact that I can change doors and colors as I wish also is a bonus. Most of the electronic mods I had ha e either stopped working or got PIF'd. I solely run mechs at this stage, and when I'm not in front of the PC I have one of my 5 Reos with me. I only have 5 for flavor variance and the fact that I have no impulse control


HERE is a winner point already for me. You can get them looking as new you say. With just a little spit and polish? And also... they are clumsy proof? Yes. I need clumsy proof. 


blujeenz said:


> I think your perceptions are due to the years of being exposed to branding propaganda via mainstream media.
> 
> I see it more as the pride of ownership a Ferrari owner feels and expresses, compared to say a Toyota owner. We both still get from A to B, but La Ferrarista does it with more style and excitement, I dont begrudge, nor envy them, there's a lot of expenses required to run such a lifestyle.
> 
> I personally feel that vaping is all about the atomiser, the mod should feel comfortable and be capable, buts its natural that other folk will extend their enthusiasm in other directions, hakuna matata.


OK so taking t he car comparison... There really is a huge difference in the feel of a Mondeo and a C180 Merc... Does that FEELING mean it is worth the extra money... I think it is if you are at a point in your life where you can reward yourself with extra comforts. I a not quite there yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

@Lord Vetinari, I think perhaps you should try a squonker like the kangertech one or a steamcrave squonker to test the waters. 

I have a few devices not all reos but the reo is my go to mod because it's the easiest to refill and the quickest up and go device. It's also almost indestructible. 

I think you mistake pride in ones device with arrogance and condacendence.
These devices will last a lifetime and they are not that expensive. A DNA 200 device is more expensive and probably will not last as long. 
The reos are such robust devices that we tend to give them name and love them because they are with us everywhere and become an extension of your hand. I often go hiking and the reo is the only device I trust not to leak or leave me 6 hours walk without a vape. 

Would you give a tata a name and love it as well as a land rover for example that you offroad with? 

If you think about it, I have gone through a lot of devices and the reo has outlived all of them and over the past year I have not come across a device that has matched the portability, reliability, ease of use and robustness. 
If I think of all the device that broke or stopped working I could have bought a few reos instead of being disappointed. 

Also something to consider is that some of the older vapers who attention interested in chasing technology and want to keep things simple without getting FOMO over a new device use reos.
Also these people generally have more time to spend on the forum as they are not researching the latest mod or atty and add a social aspect to the forum which is not vape related e.g. what awesome things we get up to. 

The squonking devices probably are less than 1% of the vape market so yes there is a element of cult following or exclusiveness that may be perceived. I assure you it is not so and I am willing to bet that most new vapers are advised or get answers on the forum from these perceived fanatics.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Neal said:


> Mate, interesting points raised. To be honest I have never even seen a Reo in the flesh, so I am probably not in a position to comment on their merits. I would not see that the numerous posts are however "elitist", this is after all a forum for enthusiasts who are entitled to voice their likes and dislikes as they wish. Brother, I am also a long time guitar player and can see your analogy regarding modding your instrument to suit your needs, my go to guitar is referred to as a Bastardcaster, with several parts from various other axes I have owned over the years. If you were however to buy a set of hand made, hand wound pick ups they would cost you a great deal of cash. Slightly off topic but my point being that any short run, handcrafted specialised equipment in any field has to be more expensive than a mass produced big name item. Enjoy your vaping and playing mate, feel free to disagree or otherwise, is a discussion, look forward to other comments on the subject.


I guess people feel about Reos like I feel about these... Boutique gear is something else. And yeah I dont play just valve, but Lionhearts exclusively. Snap. 

I must just take the plunge and lurk around on the 2nd hand market I guess. If I can feel about a mod like I feel about these that will be epic. I did however work years for these amps. Years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Lord Vetinari said:


> Thanks @Silver it is nice to have a thread with which to start unravelling this mystery



Most welcome @Lord Vetinari 

Just FYI, my Reos have been used daily for 2 years and have not given me hassles. 
In the past few months one or two of them have occasionally taken a break when i have tried some of the newer tanks - but when I spend a few minutes loading one of the Reos up again and i take a vape, its like heaven all over again.

Not just saying that to impress - that is how it is.

For me the Reo/RM2 wins by a very big country mile for dense, rich, concentrated flavour on mouth to lung vaping. For me the tobaccoes on this setup are especially outstanding.

For lung hits, I am still not sure because several of the big airflow tanks with regulated mods produce great vapes too - but the Reo/Nuppin is still extremely good and right up there. Bear in mind I am not vaping at very high powers. So the single battery of the Reo hasnt been much of a problem for me yet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Christos said:


> @Lord Vetinari, I think perhaps you should try a squonker like the kangertech one or a steamcrave squonker to test the waters.
> 
> I have a few devices not all reos but the reo is my go to mod because it's the easiest to refill and the quickest up and go device. It's also almost indestructible.
> 
> I think you mistake pride in ones device with arrogance and condacendence.
> These devices will last a lifetime and they are not that expensive. A DNA 200 device is more expensive and probably will not last as long.
> The reos are such robust devices that we tend to give them name and love them because they are with us everywhere and become an extension of your hand. I often go hiking and the reo is the only device I trust not to leak or leave me 6 hours walk without a vape.
> 
> Would you give a tata a name and love it as well as a land rover for example that you offroad with?
> 
> If you think about it, I have gone through a lot of devices and the reo has outlived all of them and over the past year I have not come across a device that has matched the portability, reliability, ease of use and robustness.
> If I think of all the device that broke or stopped working I could have bought a few reos instead of being disappointed.
> 
> Also something to consider is that some of the older vapers who attention interested in chasing technology and want to keep things simple without getting FOMO over a new device use reos.
> Also these people generally have more time to spend on the forum as they are not researching the latest mod or atty and add a social aspect to the forum which is not vape related e.g. what awesome things we get up to.
> 
> The squonking devices probably are less than 1% of the vape market so yes there is a element of cult following or exclusiveness that may be perceived. I assure you it is not so and I am willing to bet that most new vapers are advised or get answers on the forum from these perceived fanatics.


The point that get me here is yes, i want a device that will satisfy me completely. No more GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome). I believe in the Zen approach, a few simple perfect things that combine to more than the simple sum of parts. If I can be assured that destination lies along a road in Reoville I am excited to continue research. Excited indeed.


----------



## Christos

Lord Vetinari said:


> The point that get me here is yes, i want a device that will satisfy me completely. No more GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome). I believe in the Zen approach, a few simple perfect things that combine to more than the simple sum of parts. If I can be assured that destination lies along a road in Reoville I am excited to continue research. Excited indeed.


It took me 2 years of vaping before I decided to test the reo waters and I started with a terminator mod as well. 

Being part of this forum will not do your GAS any favours as I own a DNA 200 device and often try the latest and greatest gear.

What I'm trying to say is that the reo is always with me as I consume less juice as I only like single coils and it trends to last a full day without needing a battery change or a refill. 

There are however downsides e.g. with a decent atty the smallest change in the wick affects the taste so I find I need to rewick at every refill. 
Secondly a piece of metal starts to feel grimy so I find I need to disassemble and give the mod a bath weekly. Nothing better than being able to scrub a mod from head to toe without damaging it. 

Thirdly and this may be the deal breaker but more often than not one you purchase one you will have an empty space in your heart where you will have a need to get another reo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Lord Vetinari said:


> I want to REALLY understand if an investment into something in the price range of Reos and other boutique mods will be a wize mive for me as I expand my valing experience.
> Difficult to answer,it will largely depend on what you want to get out of a device be it a mech or a regulated device.Leaving aside 'other boutique mods' which can be very expensive a Reo does not have to be an expensive purchase especially if you already have suitable 18650 batteries and a charger,I have had several and only two were bought new.Recently I purchased one from another forum member with two RM2's,two batteries (I don't place value on used batteries BTW) and he also included some juice,I paid R1500.00 which given the prices of other mods,RDA's or RTA's is not expensive.
> 
> "So to me, they look so pretty thanks to the insane attention to detail. I agree and can see from a picture that workmanship is next-level. I admire this."
> Given I have said I've owned a few I'd disagree a little here ; I think they are well designed,hard wearing and well screwed together,but they are blocks of aluminium run thru a CNC mill so not much workmanship in my eyes.
> 
> "So it has to boil down to the experience of using it. People that own these types of devices seem to look down on the rest of the vaping world (MY PERCEPTION at the moment it seems elitist looking in, almost unwelcome feeling on the Reo threads if you dont own one). I am thinking there is a reason for this. Like I am missing out in something I cannot define."
> Yes it is very much a case of user experience and far from elitist I think its just a case of Reo owners being very happy with them and wanting to encourage others to try them,I'm sure if you ask anything in connection with a Reo you'll get detailed answers from several owners which will help you decide on what might work for you.
> 
> In closing,I've had a few mods,I've battled with RTA's over the time and largely avoid them,that said I still try some.I like vaping to be simple so I use a single coil (of late pre made) with a piece of ceramic wick which lasts for months.I'd say I've spent more on regulated mods and RTA's than I have my Reo's over the time I've been vaping.The Reo works for me but it might not for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest

I can only give you my opinion and how it worked out for me, so maybe some background is appropriate. 
I smoked for about 33 years and loved it. I even said I will never quite. A good friend of mine in Greece took up vaping and introduced me to it saying "get a decent device, because if you start with a cheap device you will not enjoy it" I started looking at what was available and found pen-types ranging from R300 to R1000. Taking his advice I bought the R1000 device while I actually wanted the R300 one, because I did not want to spend money on something I did not know. The first day I vaped was the last day I smoked, I just did not need a cigarette anymore. I loved vaping so much I started doing research on different devices and bought just about one of every type of device. From low power to high power and flavor tanks to cloud tanks with a whole range of drippers. I bought every gauge of wire and made every type of coil known to youtube and I did all of this in a relatively small amount of time. Needless to say I was learning and vaping at a 100 miles an hour. 

Through my extensive research I obviously ran into Reo's and squonkers on the various forums and website, but always thought of them as old fashioned devices, kind of like classic cars compared to the 200w "modern" device race cars. Only when I realised that vaping wasn't around during the time of classic cars did I get intrigued and so bought my first Reo here on the forum. I've been chasing flavor and chasing clouds all this time and just wanted more flavor and more clouds to the point that I was carrying a box of vape goodies with me to work every day. 

My first vape on my Reo with a RM2 and a 0.9Ohm 28G 5wrap spaced coil, with 9mg Nic DIY juice (I only vaped 3mg Nic up until the Reo) was an eye opener. The flavor in this small atty was amazing. Unlike anything I have ever tasted. The vapor was good the overall experience was satisfying and this was the first time since vaping that I sat down and enjoyed the vape like I used to enjoy a cigarette. Before that I was chasing the perfect flavor, the perfect cloud, now I was relaxing and enjoying a vape. It was (and still is) bliss. 

Now if you analyze this, is it the Reo? or the RM2 or the coil? maybe the juice? It's probably a combination of all. The small chamber of the RM2 gives exceptional flavor, but because its a dripper you have to drip all the time. The small coil and wick can only hold that much juice. The RM2's top cap does not pull off, it unscrews and there is no way I am unscrewing a top cap after every couple of puffs to drip. That's where the Reo comes in, you can squonk your juice to the wick and excess juice drains away again, leaving the wick nice and saturated. The juice gives me the Nic that I want, the atty gives me the flavor that I want and the Reo gives me a device that can outlive all of my regulated devices. If I drop my regulated device on a hard surface, or in the sand, or in the water, I cannot fix it. If the same happens to my Reo, no problem, I can fix it, I can vape it like it's brand new.

This post is already to long, so I'll end by saying. Is squonkers for everyone? No! Some don't like mechanical devices, but there are regulated squonkers available. Some don't like the look, some prefer to drip, some prefer tanks. There is something for everyone. If everyone liked Reo's the way I do, there would be none for sale in the classifieds. If you can get a cheap secondhand one, buy it and try it. If you don't like it, sell it. Reo's don't lose value if you look after them. 
If you like chasing the perfect vape, keep chasing. If you want to enjoy a vape, get a Reo.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

I've only bought one reo brand new and now @Viper_SA owns it. 
Ask the others have been second hand. 
The 2 reos I currently have are 2nd hand but they were looked after like gold.


----------



## stevie g

My 2c.

I recently (lasy weekend) traded the following for a second hand Reo with Odin rda. A RX200, Griffin RTA, Istick 40TC and Subtank nano. The guy I traded with was worried I might not like the Reo and would feel short changed. I can say that I have not given a second thought to the gear I traded.

I was tired of doing damage control when whenever the tank leaked onto my mod, I was always worried that the liquid would get into the electronics.

Now I have a device that is close to indestructible and I can buy a replacement part for anything that breaks.

This morning I bent the firing leaf to make easier contact with the battery and the tip broke off the leaf. Couple of minutes with a blowtorch and solder and my Reo is firing better than ever.

About a year ago I had a Dimitri mech mod with a Sapor dripper atop. Recently I was reminiscing what an awesome vape that used to be and how durable the Dimitri box mech mod was.
That is when I realised I need a Reo.

Now I have a dripper running 28g parallel dual coil at .22ohms (88w). It is the perfect vape and the cleanest taste with the convenience of squonking the inner bottle, no more messing around with a dripper bottle.

I firmly believe that the next mod I will buy will be another Reo.

I am really over these digital mods and fancy glass encased tanks.

Now I can focus on acquiring more awesome drippers and have justing patrick bottom feed them for me.

Tanks are fine I suppose but no tank will do what a freshly juiced RDA will.

If you like mech mods and can live with one build at one "setting" then yes you should get a Reo. If you like fiddling with tanks etc etc then it might not be for you.

2 yrs + vaping and I feel like I reached the end of the mod search. Now I will acquire a couple of RDAs and throw different builds in them for when I feel like a change of pace I just swap atties.

Out of all the hardware I was ever used the Reo is a stick in the pocket carefree device. Honestly no worrying about anything from smashing a glass tank to getting leakage on your mod's buttons.

It is like I have moved past the hobby aspect of vaping and this Reo is like a packet of smokes, chuck'em in your pocket and off you go.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Glad you enjoying it @Sprint

I like the sound of that dual para 28g !
What battery you using ?


----------



## stevie g

Silver said:


> Glad you enjoying it @Sprint
> 
> I like the sound of that dual para 28g !
> What battery you using ?


Hi Silver. 

Using the LG HG2 "chocolate brownie" and stainless steel wire. Bored out the Odin airflow a tad and I am surprised how temperate the 88Ws feel. I am even able to use 3mg liquid again, the griffin was too hectic with 3mg for me. 

Flavor wise nothing has come close to this except another RDA with the same build.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks 
I need to get going on the stainless steel wire
I have 26g and 28g but just havent gotten round to it yet

I also need to get some brownies for my Reo to replace my ageing collection of Efests


----------



## Lord Vetinari

The basic 'gist of i' that keeps resurfacing that is getting me convinced I need one: The simplicity of the device forces a strong focus on building. The parameters set by the device are SET. No fiddling with wattage. Reduced parameters makes hitting on perfection a lot more likely.

Second, I can drop it. Not that I would want to but I am clumsy. No problem replacing glass or switching to the dripper I am bound to have in my vape bag. But a dead mod is depressing. If it is Marty-proof then WIN.

Overall, looks like I will be lurking the second hand market. First had experience now a MUST.

Any body got one in need of a refurbish or whatnot and can bare to part with it, hit me up. I am now more than excited to take one on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Sprint said:


> My 2c.
> 
> I recently (lasy weekend) traded the following for a second hand Reo with Odin rda. A RX200, Griffin RTA, Istick 40TC and Subtank nano. The guy I traded with was worried I might not like the Reo and would feel short changed. I can say that I have not given a second thought to the gear I traded.
> 
> I was tired of doing damage control when whenever the tank leaked onto my mod, I was always worried that the liquid would get into the electronics.
> 
> Now I have a device that is close to indestructible and I can buy a replacement part for anything that breaks.
> 
> This morning I bent the firing leaf to make easier contact with the battery and the tip broke off the leaf. Couple of minutes with a blowtorch and solder and my Reo is firing better than ever.
> 
> About a year ago I had a Dimitri mech mod with a Sapor dripper atop. Recently I was reminiscing what an awesome vape that used to be and how durable the Dimitri box mech mod was.
> That is when I realised I need a Reo.
> 
> Now I have a dripper running 28g parallel dual coil at .22ohms (88w). It is the perfect vape and the cleanest taste with the convenience of squonking the inner bottle, no more messing around with a dripper bottle.
> 
> I firmly believe that the next mod I will buy will be another Reo.
> 
> I am really over these digital mods and fancy glass encased tanks.
> 
> Now I can focus on acquiring more awesome drippers and have justing patrick bottom feed them for me.
> 
> Tanks are fine I suppose but no tank will do what a freshly juiced RDA will.
> 
> If you like mech mods and can live with one build at one "setting" then yes you should get a Reo. If you like fiddling with tanks etc etc then it might not be for you.
> 
> 2 yrs + vaping and I feel like I reached the end of the mod search. Now I will acquire a couple of RDAs and throw different builds in them for when I feel like a change of pace I just swap atties.
> 
> Out of all the hardware I was ever used the Reo is a stick in the pocket carefree device. Honestly no worrying about anything from smashing a glass tank to getting leakage on your mod's buttons.
> 
> It is like I have moved past the hobby aspect of vaping and this Reo is like a packet of smokes, chuck'em in your pocket and off you go.


Please forgive the bit of a derail @Lord Vetinari, but does seem as if you have your questions answered. Please, do not hesitate to shout if you have any further queries.

@Sprint - Aha, thought I detectived that you are a Reonaut a couple of days ago in another thread. Congrats mate. Glad you are enjoying the vape. Most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge:

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Andre said:


> Please forgive the bit of a derail @Lord Vetinari, but does seem as if you have your questions answered. Please, do not hesitate to shout if you have any further queries.
> 
> @Sprint - Aha, thought I detectived that you are a Reonaut a couple of days ago in another thread. Congrats mate. Glad you are enjoying the vape. Most welcome to Reoville. Here is your official Reonaut badge:


Indeed Yes. Well as far as is possible without some investment. Very cool community this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Heh - time zone differences meant I missed out on this discussion but good for you @Lord Vetinari for starting the thread.

My quick take...

* REO's are NOT elitist. Worldwide, it is one of the most inviting cults... er... fan groups of any mod ever made. Never met a Reonaut who wouldn't take all day to help someone wondering about them get all the info they needed and encourage them to get one. Every board I've been on has a REO following and that group does things like track where they live and cheer another person entering Reoville with an official acknowledgement. Why, there was a Reonaut badge given out in this very thread, and we'd love for you to get yours.

* REO's are prolly the most iconic exemplar of a paradigm shift - squonking, as opposed to dripping or tanks. There's a thread on this board about "your aha moment" in vaping. I'm sure you've read it and I'm sure you've also noted how many responders put their first use of a REO on their list. For many, use of a REO can be that profound. It's not just the vape per se - it's the whole package, with on-demand bottom fed juice being a huge factor.

* REO's are nigh indestructible. What few parts break are replaceable - the manufacturer (a lovely chap who lives in Maine in the US) has everything you need to maintain your REO through even the harshest of "incidents" available on his website. Should you ever damage it beyond the point of an easy repair (and are not up to breaking out the tools and going to work on it yourself), you can always send it in to be repaired. I have NEVER heard of a REO that had to be thrown away.

tl;dr - they're different, more effective, indestructible, and loved for life by nearly everyone who gets one. Come join us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Heh - time zone differences meant I missed out on this discussion but good for you @Lord Vetinari for starting the thread.
> 
> My quick take...
> 
> * REO's are NOT elitist. Worldwide, it is one of the most inviting cults... er... fan groups of any mod ever made. Never met a Reonaut who wouldn't take all day to help someone wondering about them get all the info they needed and encourage them to get one. Every board I've been on has a REO following and that group does things like track where they live and cheer another person entering Reoville with an official acknowledgement. Why, there was a Reonaut badge given out in this very thread, and we'd love for you to get yours.
> 
> * REO's are prolly the most iconic exemplar of a paradigm shift - squonking, as opposed to dripping or tanks. There's a thread on this board about "your aha moment" in vaping. I'm sure you've read it and I'm sure you've also noted how many responders put their first use of a REO on their list. For many, use of a REO can be that profound. It's not just the vape per se - it's the whole package, with on-demand bottom fed juice being a huge factor.
> 
> * REO's are nigh indestructible. What few parts break are replaceable - the manufacturer (a lovely chap who lives in Maine in the US) has everything you need to maintain your REO through even the harshest of "incidents" available on his website. Should you ever damage it beyond the point of an easy repair (and are not up to breaking out the tools and going to work on it yourself), you can always send it in to be repaired. I have NEVER heard of a REO that had to be thrown away.
> 
> tl;dr - they're different, more effective, indestructible, and loved for life by nearly everyone who gets one. Come join us.


I am already convinced. ONLY problem is this is going to be hard while trying to get HRH to un-ex me, but I do like to live on the edge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

@Lord Vetinari you have undoubtedly seen the thread I started because of a leak on my one reo. It is at least 18 months old, and as soon as the R325 repair kit arrives this week, she will be good as new. I spent 10 minutes on her aesthetics earlier. Judge for yourself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Viper_SA said:


> @Lord Vetinari you have undoubtedly seen the thread I started because of a leak on my one reo. It is at least 18 months old, and as soon as the R325 repair kit arrives this week, she will be good as new. I spent 10 minutes on her aesthetics earlier. Judge for yourself.
> 
> View attachment 50111
> View attachment 50112


Nice but... YE GODS... WHAT is that off to the right?! I am sorry that mod is catching my eye BIG TIME. Is that wood and brass?! SICK. Pic please.


----------



## Viper_SA

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nice but... YE GODS... WHAT is that off to the right?! I am sorry that mod is catching my eye BIG TIME. Is that wood and brass?! SICK. Pic please.


It's a Steel Punk Slug mod. Single 18650 mech. Love them. Got one from Vapemob and the other from Fasttech

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Viper_SA said:


> It's a Steel Punk Slug mod. Single 18650 mech. Love them. Got one from Vapemob and the other from Fasttech
> 
> View attachment 50121


Looks like something made in the Industrial Era. KILLER.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Love the steel punk. The switch gets a bit of getting use to.


----------



## Waine

@Lord V Oh my word....what a thread? At first I thought you were tying to stir the pot. But I'm glad you made a come back.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

